# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Pyteje dv 2011

## olsian

Kam mbaruar shkollen e mesme te pergjithshme dhe dua te aplikoj per DV 2011 mire por nuk di si ta klasifikoj shkollen tek high school  apo high school degree Mundet kush te me ktheje nje pergjigje. Ju faleminderit.

----------


## Peniel

> Kam mbaruar shkollen e mesme te pergjithshme dhe dua te aplikoj per DV 2011 mire por nuk di si ta klasifikoj shkollen tek high school  apo high school degree Mundet kush te me ktheje nje pergjigje. Ju faleminderit.



High School. Kjo ka të bëjë me arsimin 12 vjeçar dhe që është minimalja që kërkohet për llotarinë në fjalë.


Të uroj sukses.

----------


## olsian

Faleminderit

----------

